# Need a way to easily open curtains?



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

My wife and I are looking for a way to easily fully open our curtains. We bought some that is a Valence rod that is 2-1/2" wide. 

Can someone recommend something similar the we could possibly use the mounts that came with these?

The look like the top one in this linked photo.

http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6E.aspx?DeptID=60156&CatID=60451&GrpTyp=ENS&ItemID=14355e7&attrtype=&attrvalue=&CMID=EXTERNAL%7c60196&Fltr=&Srt=&QL=F&IND=7&CmCatId=external|60196|60451


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

good luck!:thumbsup:

Dana


----------

